# Thanks to all that visited us at Bimmerfest 2008



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

We had a great time at Bimmerfest 2008 :thumbup:

Thanks to everyone who came out to the event and stopped by our booth. It was nice to be able to put faces with names and even had the chance to see some previous PCD customer's.

Muchas gracias to Jon, Tim, and Mark for your hospitality and help with Bimmerfest 2008 and our forum here. Attached is a picture of the three of them along with Donnie and myself. I've also included a few other shots taken from outside the showgrounds.

Look forward to doing it all again next year :thumbup:


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Looks like we missed all of the fun


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Next time lets get a picture on Friday when I've had more than a two hour nap....I look exhausted!

Great to see you guys again, looking forward to that "other thing" we're working on 

Tim


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

tim330i said:


> Next time lets get a picture on Friday when I've had more than a two hour nap....I look exhausted!
> 
> Great to see you guys again, looking forward to that "other thing" we're working on
> 
> Tim


+!

Great to see you again, and to meet Jonathan!

:thumbup:


----------

